# Haven't posted in LAD for awhile



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

So, here is what's up if you're interested. 
Went out on a date the week before Christmas. Went out on a second date the Tuesday before Christmas. I left town Christmas Eve for my road trip across the south. While I was gone I stayed in contact with this woman. When I got back we went on a third date, came back to my place and got nekkid! Took a weekend trip to a nearby state park, She has stayed over every weekend since then. Last week we went to Nashville for three days and made another visit to Mammoth Cave. I go to her place at least once a week for dinner. We typically meet every Friday for Happy Hour and normally one other time during the week for lunch. She seems really into me. She tells me that she could fall in love with me. Raves about my skills as a lovers. She shares a lot of common interests including golf, hiking and motorcycles. We have gone running together. She has kept me busy.
Strangely enough though, sometimes I miss being by myself.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Then make it a priority, plan it and execute it.

You are single. Alone time should be one of the "big rocks" (Steven Covey).

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

all changes (good and bad) take some adjustment time. You'll get there.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't think that is strange that you like being by yourself. I have been with my GF for three years and live with her. Love her to pieces but still love my alone time every opportunity I get lol.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Sounds great, I am very happy for you.

Alone time is a good thing, personally I need it occasionally just to rebalance.


----------



## BoyScout (Feb 6, 2015)

Great news for you!

I too have a relationship with someone that I've known since HS, but never dated. She doesn't just 'make me feel good', she wants me to feel good about myself while enabling her to feel good about herself. That is fun.

Enjoy.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ynot there is nothing abnormal about what you feel. Like you I prefer being by myself some of the time. I never feel alone or that I'm missing out when I'm not dating. I have enough activities that deal with people to where I never feel lonely. 

I enjoy a romantic relationship, but I find that my life tends to take a turn downwards whenever I engage in one. I stop focusing on the things I should be focusing on and I get lost in having to be responsible for this other persons feelings and needs. I decided that for right now I need to stay single and concentrate on building my retirement, staying sober and staying healthy.

Just take it slow and keep it real. Don't let her rush you into anything.


----------



## MRR (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not sure I am ever going to be able to live with someone again due to the space/alone time thing. I really like having a place to go back to that is mine, and even if I have 'alone time', if it is in a shared space I don't know if I will be able to really relax. Social introvert here.


----------

